# A Delicious Chicken Recipe!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, this is my own creation and I would be remiss if I didn't share it with the forum...it took some imagination but I was very satisfied with the results!...My dad was always a good cook and I picked up some helpful pointers from him over the years...Hope each and every one of you tries this and let me know what you think!...Enjoy and Bon Appetit!!!

1)Preheat the oven to 350 degrees Farenheit.

2) take two boneless chicken breasts (small to medium size) and put them on a sizzler and/or baking tray..helpful hint: I always use aluminum foil on the sizzler/tray before I place the meat on it because it makes cleaning a lot easier (if any at all)!

3) Pour a little bit of Extra Virgin olive oil on top of the chicken breasts (lightly coated)...then squirt some lemon on each breast. then sprinkle some salt, pepper, oregano, and garlic powder on each breast.

4) Add 3 strips of uncooked, raw bacon on top of each breast...what I normally do is bend the bacon strip in half so it covers the chicken breast evenly.

5) then Add 2 or 3 slices of portabella mushrooms on top of each breast...and then pour some tomato sauce/paste over that so it is completely covered.

6) then place your feast in the oven!...let it cook for about 15 minutes at 350....then pull the tray/sizzler out and top off each chicken breast with Mozzarella cheese slices!..I usually use about 4 slices per breast.

7) then put back in the oven and cook another 15-20 minutes and VIOLA your done!....pull out and let it cool for a few minutes...Eat and Enjoy!..A delicious meal that is sure to impress your loved ones!

8) One final note and tip...the only reason we didn't put the mozzarella cheese on top at the start as we did with the other ingredients is because the cheese will cook and burn too fast before the meal is fully cooked...that is why we bake the chicken for 15 minutes before topping it off with the Mozzarella...Believe me, I learned that lesson that hard way...So, in a nutshell, you have a delicious, gourmet'ish meal in a little over a half-hour!..Also, if you don't like chicken, you can subsitute veal and/or pork chops instead! Just follow the directions the exact same way!

If the feedback is positive, I will be more than happy to give you some other Da' Manster recipies that is sure to please your tastebuds!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

It's everyone for themselves tonight...competition is good a good thing!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

It is read delicious Da manster, I'll try it next suday. I'll only swap chicken per some pork chops instead....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Chicken in a coffee can is pretty tasty to!! But that does sound good.. Will have to get some chicken


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> It is read delicious Da manster, I'll try it next suday. I'll only swap chicken per some pork chops instead....


Thanks Armand!..Let me know how it turns out!..I'm pretty sure you won't be dissapointed...Anyhow, I tried it with all three meats (chicken, veal, and pork) and they all turned out equally good and delicious!...I liked them all the same!..No preference one way or the other.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

OK Da Manster I'm preparing the dish at this moment, let you know how it turned out to be later mate....


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

you gotta cook the bacon before you put it on the chicken. it will never cook in time when its covered in suace and cheese trust me i learned the hard way. cant stand chewy bacon gotta be crispy!! other than that great recipie!! props to Da' Manster!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i was gonna say the same thing...gotta cook the bacon beforehand. would probably be good on its own as well, no sauce over the top, and heat up some salsa to put over the top one it's out of the oven...good recipe though.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I made a whole Turkey yesterday and my secret to a juicy Turkey is BACON!!

I lay strips of raw bacon across the whole bird. About 4 across the top/breast and 1 on each leg.

It keeps the skin from drying out and you get some nice slow cooked strips of delicious bacon to go with you moist turkey.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

OK Da'Manster chiken meal was delicious, my famili thanks you for this recepie, even little Franco who is very picky finished all his meal.

By the way at the end I prepared the dish with chicken.

Cheers.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> OK Da'Manster chiken meal was delicious, my famili thanks you for this recepie, even little Franco who is very picky finished all his meal.
> 
> By the way at the end I prepared the dish with chicken.
> 
> Cheers.


Glad to hear it, Armand!!...





















...I knew you wouldn't be dissapointed!..I'm happy to hear that my little buddy Franco liked it as well!..I was going to post some other great recipies as well but due to the lack of responses on this thread, I said screw this board..only you and a couple of other members even took the time to acknowledge it...Anyhow, I take great pride in my cooking and I was looking for some positive feedback!..anyhow, thanks for the compliment!..I will indeed put up more recipe's!...I appreciate your honesty as well!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CanadianBacon said:


> you gotta cook the bacon before you put it on the chicken. it will never cook in time when its covered in suace and cheese trust me i learned the hard way. cant stand chewy bacon gotta be crispy!! other than that great recipie!! props to Da' Manster!


Hi CanadianBacon,
Well, I've wondered the same thing at first but believe me, it really does cook..Sure, its not crispy but it is cooked sufficiently and that is the important thing...remember, you don't put the cheese on until halfway during the cooking...Like I said, I've never had any problems preparing the dish this way..Also keep in my mind that the oven must be PREHEATED to 350 degrees Farenheit..that way the meal is cooked properly and evenly...Try it bro!..you'll love it!..Look at Armand's response!...I always appreciate positive feedback...but even more importantly, honesty!..If you didn't like the meal, then please tell me so...That's all I ask.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds delicious but I will do it with out the cheese so that its a lil more healthy.

Easy Da'man no need to screw the board because of lack of responses buddy, remember its mostly men up in here and most of our wives or mommies do the cooking.

Do you have any other healthy recipies? I do love porkchops, chicken but how about fish like Talapia?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Sounds delicious but I will do it with out the cheese so that its a lil more healthy.
> 
> Easy Da'man no need to screw the board because of lack of responses buddy, remember its mostly men up in here and most of our wives or mommies do the cooking.
> 
> Do you have any other healthy recipies? I do love porkchops, chicken but how about fish like Talapia?


Hi Feefa,
yeah buddy, I didn't mean that in negative way and/or literal sense but I was merely implying that I wouldn't post any more recipies up since the forum members didn't seem interested...I was just using that as a figure of speech per se..that's all..I hope that clears up any misunderstanding...yes, I do have some delicious fish/seafood recipies as well and I will start posting them on this thread for any member that may be interested...all I ask for is honesty...plain and simple...take care bud and talk to you soon!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

No worries Da'man and I look forward to your fish recipe


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Sounds delicious but I will do it with out the cheese so that its a lil more healthy.
> 
> Easy Da'man no need to screw the board because of lack of responses buddy, *remember its mostly men up in here and most of our wives or mommies do the cooking.*
> 
> Do you have any other healthy recipies? I do love porkchops, chicken but how about fish like Talapia?


What Feefa says is very true, most of the forist are male, although you and I like to cook, not all the guys like to do so, nor have the time.

I made some snaps of the tray as it came out of the oven, post them up later mate.

By the way I served it with some fried potatoes slices as a side, it was delicious.

cheers.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

If you have a recepie of some baby back ribs I'll aprecciate it....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> If you have a recepie of some baby back ribs I'll aprecciate it....


Thanks Armand..I'll work on that one for you!...I'd love to see the snaps and pics!..That would be awesome!...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is the first I have seen it and will be trying it out.

I do have a request though.....dude....you gota change that avatar....looks like a dude trying to be a chick or something. Im not sure...but it creeps me out....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ask and Ye' shall receive Feefa!....Tilapia Florentine!!..Remember, ladies and gents, you can also substitute Salmon, Cod, Whiting, or whatever else type of fillet fish that you crave!...Here are the Ingredients:

1lb. of Talipia (or whatever fish fillets)
2Tbsp. dry sherry (or vegetable broth)
Lemon, pepper and herb seasoning
1 10oz. package of frozen creamed spinach
1 cup of frozen artichoke hearts
1/2 cup of italian style bread crumbs
2Tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese

1)Preheat oven to 375 degrees farenheit...spray a small to medium sized baking pan with Pam or any other no stick
spray...Remember, use aluminum foil on the pan to reduce cleaning..then you can spray the foil with non-stick spray.

2)Lay the fish fillets in the pan (don't overlap)..Sprinkle with Sherry, Lemon, Pepper and Herb seasonings.

3)Place in the oven and bake for 15 minutes..while this is going on, cook the creamed spinach for only HALF the time
listed on the packaging directions. Cook artichoke hearts in a small covered dish in the microwave for 2 minutes.

4)Remove the fish from the oven..top it with Artichoke hearts and creamed spinach...combine the bread crumbs and the 
parmesan cheese and then sprinkle over the fish...Return to oven and bake another 10 minutes..Pull out and serve 
immediately!..Before eating, sprinkle some fresh lemon on top of it!..Delicious and Nutritious!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This is the first I have seen it and will be trying it out.
> 
> I do have a request though.....dude....you gota change that avatar....looks like a dude trying to be a chick or something. Im not sure...but it creeps me out....


Hi GG,
Well to answer your first question, I posted this originally in the lounge on March 23..so it's been up for around a month...I'm not sure how you missed it...anyhow, as far as the avatar goes, I've gotten numerous compliments on it and rest assured, it is a woman..Just your typical studious, librarian type of chick with glasses wearing a skimpy G-string!..I have sent the original full size photo jpg to a couple of members already and they can vouch for me!..and there are a couple of more on the waiting list but my damn computer crashed and I'm trying to recover my files..As soon as I get it up and running, I will be more than happy to PM you a full copy also...If you are still not satisfied, then I will be more than happy to remove her...take care and let me know how you like the recipe!..


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This is the first I have seen it and will be trying it out.
> 
> I do have a request though.....dude....you gota change that avatar....*looks like a dude trying to be a chick or something.* Im not sure...but it creeps me out....










I agree with GG, at first glance thought the same about your avatar, and when I looked at it carefully, I noticed it was a woman however GG's right....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

LEMON SHRIMP WITH ASPARAGUS AND ANGEL HAIR PASTA

Another personal favorite of mine...Ingredients:

1 lb. of asapragus spears trimmed and cut into one inch pieces
1TBsp of Extra Virgin Olive Oil
half pound of medium shrimp, peeled and cleaned
half cup of chopped, red pepper
1 cup of Half-Half
half teaspoon of salt
3 TBsp of Lemon juice
half box of Angel Hair Pasta (very thin spaghetti)
quarter cup of parmesan cheese

Bring a small saucepan of water to a boil..Add Asparagus; boil for 30 seconds. Drain; rinse under cold water and set aside.

Heat olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat..Add asparagus, shrimp, red pepper and cook for 5 -7 minutes or until shrimp is cooked and vegetables are tender..Always stirring occassionally!

Reduce heat to medium-low and add Half-half and salt..Heat thoroughly, stirring occassionally.

Cook the Angel hair pasta according to package directions; then drain, and return to pot.

Then add the shrimp sauce to the hot pasta and toss...Add Lemon juice..toss again..serve on a plate...then add your parmesan cheese!...Eat and Enjoy!

Another tip: you can also subsitute red pepper with green, orange or yellow pepper.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

COOL TROPICAL SMOOTHIE!

1 (6-8oz) carton of Vanilla Yogurt
1 cup of whole, reduced fat, or skim milk
1 cup of frozen dice fruit (you can use your favorites, it doesn't matter: Mangos, pineapple, blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, peaches, etc, etc)
half of a medium sized banana
half teaspoon coconut extract
half cup of ice cubes

Combine all ingredients in a blender!..Blend until smooth!...Makes about two servings!...Enjoy!.

Another Tip: What I have done in the past is used a different combinations of fruit!..Use your imaginations and be creative!..A couple of my favorites are Peach & Mango...I also like Strawberry & Pineapple...you could also do a black raspberry & red raspberry combo..the possibilities are endless!...And of'course, as far as Milk goes, It's whatever you prefer and/or drink..I think I'm the only person alive that still loves and drinks whole, natural vitamin D milk!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Da said:


> LEMON SHRIMP WITH ASPARAGUS AND ANGEL HAIR PASTA
> 
> Another personal favorite of mine...Ingredients:
> 
> ...


I like this one....







I just dont understand this:

1 cup of Half-Half
half teaspoon of salt

WTF is that????..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^Hi Armand!..No problem my friend!...Half-Half is a creamer subsitute..It's half milk and half cream!..you can get it any grocery store, convenience store and/or supermarket...I'm pretty sure you've seen it stocked on the shelves...and the other ingredient is a half teaspoon of salt...of'course you can always add more or less to suit your tastebuds...Any other questions, let me know!...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Da said:


> ^^^^^^Hi Armand!..No problem my friend!...Half-Half is a creamer subsitute..It's half milk and half cream!..you can get it any grocery store, convenience store and/or supermarket...I'm pretty sure you've seen it stocked on the shelves...and the other ingredient is a half teaspoon of salt...of'course you can always add more or less to suit your tastebuds...Any other questions, let me know!...


Now I think I get it. Down here we know it as Half-cream.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Now I have two I need to try...that shrimp sounds awesome!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^ you won't be dissapointed, GG!..







Two blue ribbon winners!..Let me know how it turns out!..did you see my Talipia/Salmon/Cod/Whiting recipe on page 1?!...that is also delicious and a must have if you are a fish fan!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont like fish. I do like crab, shrimp, lobster....that kind of thing...but not a fan of fish at all.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^..Oh, A shellfish person!..Gotcha!...







...hey, nothing wrong with that!..but I love all seafood including fish...The only two things that I hate, despise, and absolutely 100% won't eat is Okra, and Liver!...














Anyhow, have you ever had calamari and/or squid?!..I'll post a recipe up tomorrow for that one!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

LEMON PASTA WITH CALAMARI (SQUID)

1 box of thin spaghetti
1 quarter cup of extra virgin olive oil
2 garlic cloves peeled, cleaned, and minced
1 pound of squid (cleaned and sliced)
1 tsp. of salt
1 tsp of pepper 
two-thirds of cup of Lemon Juice
half-cup of chopped parsley

Cook spaghetti according to package directions; drain and return to pot
While the pasta is cooking, heat oil in a large skillet. saute garlic 2-3 minutes..then add your Calamari, salt, pepper..Continue cooking another 2 minutes, stirring occassionally...DO NOT OVERCOOK!...Stir in Lemon Juice, and then remove from the heat..stir in one quarter of cup of parsley (about half of the original amount)...Then add the Calamari mixture to hot Spaghetti; toss. Serve!..then use the remaining parsley to garnish!...Enjoy!

Another tip: You can also subsitute shrimp for squid in this recipe!..Just as good, and just as delicious!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I love calamari when it is bedded and deep fried. I had it once in a Japanese place and it was horrible. I will have to try this out.

Thanks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks GG!...That's three good ones right there...you can't go wrong, bro!







...yes, Squid is best when battered and deep fried!..that is the way it's supposed to be..that is how it's served if you go to any Greek or Italian Restaurants...Most Japanese places serve raw sushi and like yourself, I don't care for that style one bit..







I've got plenty more that I will keep posting!...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Theres Some delicious sounding recipes there for sure! but i have just printed out that chicken one it sounds unreal!...I have all the ingredients for it other than the mushrooms and cheese, instead i have ordinary Button Mushrooms (but they're quite big) and some White Cheddar. Would these be passable replacements do you think? Also how much Garlic Powder exactly, as i imagine that stuff would be pretty strong!! Gonna cook this tommorow definitely.
Also i think i'm gonna use Smoked Bacon!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> Theres Some delicious sounding recipes there for sure! but i have just printed out that chicken one it sounds unreal!...I have all the ingredients for it other than the mushrooms and cheese, instead i have ordinary Button Mushrooms (but they're quite big) and some White Cheddar. Would these be passable replacements do you think? Also how much Garlic Powder exactly, as i imagine that stuff would be pretty strong!! Gonna cook this tommorow definitely.
> Also i think i'm gonna use Smoked Bacon!!


Hi Murph!
yes, I think those will indeed be passable!..actually the only reason I've used portabella's is because they are big aand perfect size for the occassion..but I don't see why you couldn't use normal mushrooms, shitake, stem mushrooms, eetc, etc..I'm sure it will work just the same..Just they are sliced and evenly distributed on top..as far the cheese goes, I was going to suggest Provolone as a replacement because they are very similar but here again, I don't see any reason why white cheddar wouldn't work!..Go ahead bud!..Give it a shot!..A great chef always uses his/her imagination!..







(that is what my old man used to tell me)...and smoked bacon would be especially great!...Let me know how it turns out!...I'm not sure if you read the other posts or not, but Armand and his family thoroughly enjoyed it!..Take care and Bon Appetit!









Hi Murph,
OOPS!..I almost forgot!..on the garlic powder, just sprinkle evenly the same amount as you do with the black pepper, salt, and oregano!..you could always do more or less to suit your tastebuds!..Use your own discretion..Personally, I go lightly on the spices but I make sure the whole meat is covered..just not heavily!...Always feel free to ask!...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Da' Manster, i cooked this up earlier in the evening for me and my old man, it is really easy to make and is quite filling!! I had it with seasoned mega potato wedges and BBQ sauce and we both thought it was effin delicious!!







Also i ended up going out and buying some chestnut mushrooms and mozzarella, i really forgot how good mozzarella was!! i even covered the wedges in it lol!! Thanks for the really nice easy recipe







I'll have to give some others a try definitely.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, Murph!..Glad you and your family liked it!!!...














..and you are correct, that is the beauty of it..it is very simple and easy to make!..I specifically mentioned that in the original post when I implied a delicious meal in 30 minutes!..People don't understand that you can make wholesome, delicious foods without having to go out and eat every night..Most of my recipies that I mentioned above are done in about 30 minutes or less!..Not to mention, it's doesn't cost that much..you can save lots of $$$ and have a gourmet'ish type meal every night without having to go out to expensive restaurants.

P.S.
Like I told GG, you won't be dissapointed with the others as well..I only post recipes which I think are good and delicious!..It really makes me feel good to share my cooking secrets and recipes with other members on this forum and the reciprication and feedback is much appreciated!...I'll try and do my best not to dissapoint!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

SHELLS WITH SPINACH PESTO & MUSHROOMS

Pesto: (Freshly made)
2 cups of fresh Spinach leaves(2-3 oz.)
1 cup of fresh Basil leaves
4 garlic cloves
one third cup of extra virgin olive oil

1 box of medium pasta shells (16 oz.)
2 TBsp extra virgin olive oil
2 cups of thinly sliced mushrooms (whichever kind you prefer)
half-cup of chopped onion
half-cup of chopped red pepper
half tsp. of salt (once again, you can use more or less to suit your tastebuds)
half tsp. of ground black pepper (^^^^^^^)
half cup of grated parmesan cheese

Combine Spinach, Basil, Garlic in a blender or food processor; mix well...Gradually add oil, blending until thickened; set aside.

Cook shells according to package directions. Drain and Return pasta to pot.

Heat oil in large skillet over medium high heat. Add mushrooms, onion and red pepper; cook 4-5 minutes stirring occassionally..Season with salt and pepper.

Add Pesto and Vegetable mixture to hot Shells. Toss and add a little water to desired consistency..Transfer to serving platter and then top off with parmesan cheese!..Enjoy!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Da manster i liked the chicken so much that this weekend I'm cooking it againg.

















Cheers.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Armand!..







Go for it, bro!..







Remember, you can also do it with Pork chops and veal chops as well!..Just for variety!...Anyhow, give the other ones a shot as well!..You won't be dissapointed!..BTW, I'm still working on those baby back ribs recipe!..I want to try it out first before I post it just to make sure everything turned out OK and it was delicious!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Da said:


> Thanks Armand!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK bro! Actually I've read a couple more of those recipes of yours that sound really good, I'll try them later for sure, I'll go first for that fish recipe after this weekend having the chicken Da'Manster's style, with some slices of fried potatoes and some wine...... 
















Cheers.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, Da'Manster bro!!, here are the picts:



















This weekend I'll cook it man!!!. Can't wait to taste it again....

Let me now what your thinking is.

Cheers.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS

Any suggestions on something instead of bacon? I'm not too fond of it's taste to tbh


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> Hey, Da'Manster bro!!, here are the picts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Armand!
yeah, that is picture perfect!..That is exactly the way it's supposed to look like!..Hell, it looks even better than mine!..







...I'm just curious, but did you use portabella mushrooms?!..or did you subsitute something else?!..Thanks for sharing those pics!..I'm much obliged and flattered!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

@trigga..damn bro, you are a day late and a dollar short!..you respond like 20 years later and what not?!!..J/K!!...







...Anyhow, bacon is actually what makes it and it gives it that smokey flavor and taste!..and as most of us already know...BACON = MAN FOOD!!..







...but seriously, what I would suggest is that instead of bacon, try canadien bacon (no pun intended), or go to your local deli shop and get some ham slices (obviously thinly sliced)!...or even better try thinly sliced medium rear roast beef slices!..I don't see any reason why these subsitutes wouldn't work!...Give it a shot and let me how it turns out and how you like it!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Actually I used canned mushrooms instead, that was the only detail different to that original recipe of yours.

Trigga you can use some slices of ham instead of bacon as Da'master suggested.

Cheers.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BAKED SWORDFISH AND/OR TUNA STEAK

1 clove garlic, (clean, peeled,& crushed)
1 tsp of thyme seasoning
1 tsp of black pepper
two swordfish steaks or tuna steaks (about one inch - 0ne and a half inch thick)
4 bay leaves 
4 TBsp of melted butter
lemon juice or fresh lemon

Preheat oven to 400 degrees...Place the steakfish on a cooking tray and/or sizzler..remember to spray the cooking tray with PAM and or any kind of non-stick spray before adding the fish...Mix the garlic, thyme, and black pepper...Blend together and spread on top of steakfish with a small spatula..Place two bay leaves on each steakfish...Pour the melted butter over the steakfish and then bake for about 20 minutes - 30 minutes, basting once or twice with the butter and seasoning!..Helpful hint: what I normally do is take the tray/sizzler out and use a regular dinner spoon to scoop and baste the steakfish and then put back in the oven..You know the tuna/swordfish is done when it starts to brown on the top and the fish starts to flake..Oven temperatures vary, so please use discretion..Usually, it takes anywhere from 20 - 30 minutes...serve on a plate and then sprinkle with lemon juice!..Enjoy!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

if you cook tuna like that you should be slapped- no offense but tuna should be cooked rare and never flake.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry Boobah, but that is just your opinion and you know what they say...Opinions are just like A$$holes, everyone's got one and they usually stink!...The only thing that I cook medium-rare is steak!...all other meats are well done (like they are supposed to be)...pork, fish, chicken, etc...no exceptions!...btw, tuna is EFFIN' delicious well done and flaked!..you should try it out and then get back to me...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Tuna dries out just like steak if you overcook it, your opinion is wrong. Ask anyone who actually deals with fish on a regular basis and they'll tell you. Try seared tuna, and you get back to me- you'll never eat that dried out crap again. Just used canned tuna if you're going to do that.

for swordfish that would work


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Creamy Dijon Dip for Veggies, Chips, Pretzels, and Crackers!

1 cup Sour Cream (regular or fat-free depending on your preference)
2 TBsp of Mayonnaise (^^^^^^^)
1 TBsp of Dijon Mustard
1 tsp of dried tarragon
A few squirts of red tabasco sauce

Combine all ingredients and mix well!...Refrigerate several hours prior to serving so the flavors can acclimate, blend, and develop well...Makes about one cup..You can always double ingredients to make two cups if serving several people or if you need a larger amount for the occassion...Goes great with Veggies, Chips, Pretzels, and Crackers!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sounds kinda like the cordon bleu without the ham







Good Job. I would pick off the mushrooms if I were to eat it. hehehe Thanks for a good quick recipe.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

pcrose said:


> sounds kinda like the cordon bleu without the ham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pcrose,
Yeah, that's a pretty good analogy!..only I've always used bacon...I don't know if you had a chance to read the whole thread or not, but I have some other delicious easy-to-make gourmet'ish type of recipies also...Like I told Trigga, you can most certainly use ham as a subsitute on the chicken recipe if you don't like bacon...and yes, you can skip the mushrooms...but I love 'shrooms!...Just follow the directions accordingly!...Take Care and you're very welcome!..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BEEF PASTA PORTOBELLO

1-1.5 lbs. of sirloin steak cut 1 inch thick
8 oz. of angel hair pasta (half of the box)
2 garlic cloves (peeled, cleaned, & crushed)
8 oz. portobello mushroom caps (cut in half, then cut crosswise into quater inch thick slices..once again, you can subsitute your favorite shrooms here)
1 medium red, yellow, orange or green bell pepper (cut into one-eighth inch thick strips)
2 TBsp of Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 tsp of salt 
1 tsp of ground, black pepper (remember, you can always use more or less salt & pepper according to your tastebuds)

Cook Pasta according to package directions; drain...Keep Warm...Meanwhile trim fat from beef steak. Cut steak lengthwise in half and then crosswise into one-eighth inch thick strips...In a large skillet, heat 1TBsp of oil over medium-high heat until hot..Add Beef and Garlic, one-half at a time, and stir-fry 1 to 2 minutes or until the outside surface is no longer pink. Remove from pan and then season with salt and pepper...Keep Warm...In same pan, heat the other TBsp of oil until hot..Add mushrooms and bell pepper strips...Stir fry 3 -4 minutes or until mushrooms are tender..Remove from heat and mix with beef..Place Pasta on a large dish and top with beef and pepper mixture!..Makes about 4 servings...Enjoy!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Da said:


> BEEF PASTA PORTOBELLO
> 
> 1-1.5 lbs. of sirloin steak cut 1 inch thick
> 8 oz. of angel hair pasta (half of the box)
> ...


Yummy!, this oone looks delicious, I'll try it next.

By the way, last sunday fixed the chicken recipe again and it was a whole success mate, my mother in law liked it a lot.







She sends her compliments to you

Cheers.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^





















...Tell your mother-in-law she is very welcome!..Glad to see that this was enjoyed by everyone in your family!...Very much appreciated, Armand!...Cheers, bro!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Barbecued Pork Chops

4 (4 ounce) boneless pork chops/or regular center-cut porkchops
Salt and pepper 
1 medium green pepper 
1 medium onion 
3/4 cup bottled barbecue sauce

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a no stick skillet with nonstick spray. Place over medium heat. Season chops with salt and pepper. Add pork chops; brown on both sides. Transfer chops to a shallow baking dish and/or baking pan. Slice green pepper. Peel and slice onion. Pour barbecue sauce over chops, top with sliced onion and pepper. Cover pan with foil. Bake in preheated oven for 45 minutes, or until chops are tender...Quick, Easy, and Delicious!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Sound delicious bro... let you known each time I prepare one of the recepies









Cheers.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Finally got around to trying out your first recipe....I must say...very good man. I decided to pick up everything today and went at it. I dont cook much and it was very easy for me...and I cooked it exaclty like you said. My chick loved it. I couldnt believe how moist the chicken was. Perfect dude.

Thanks man...I will be trying this and others in the very near future.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, GG!..Glad you liked it, bro!...







...That makes it 3 for 3 as far as P-Fury members who have tried it out and loved it!..I'll keep posting more recipes!...Once again, the beauty of it all is that the majority of my recipes are are inexpensive, it's quick and easy to prepare, and not at all time consuming!..you get a gourmet'ish type of meal in 30 minutes or less!...Hey, I'm glad your girlfriend liked it as well!...That's always a big plus!..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Greek Souvlaki!..or Beef/Pork Kabobs!

1/2 cup light olive oil and 1/2 cup of red wine (carbarnet sauvignon) 
2 Tbsp. chopped fresh oregano (or 1 tsp. dried oregano) 
2 Tbsp. lemon juice 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 1/2 pounds pork tenderloin, trimmed and cut crosswise in 1 1/2 inch pieces 
1 large red onion 
Cucumber Sauce (Recipe follows)
Combine olive oil, red wine, oregano, lemon juice and garlic in a mixing bowl. Add pork cubes and mix well. Cover and refrigerate several hours or overnight.

To make kebabs, peel onion and cut in half lengthwise. Cut each onion half into quarters. Separate onion into sections. Drain pork. Reserve marinade. Using metal skewers, thread meat and onion alternately on skewers.

Bring reserved marinade to a boil in small saucepan. Grill kebabs over a medium fire for four minutes. Turn and baste with marinade. Continue cooking 8 to 10 minutes or until temperature reaches 160 degrees. Remove from grill and tent with foil. Let rest 5 minutes before serving. Serve with Cucumber Sauce and pita bread.

Cucumber Sauce

1/2 of a medium cucumber, peeled and seeded 
1/2 cup nonfat plain yogurt 
1/2 cup nonfat sour cream 
Garlic powder, to taste 
1 tsp. dried dillweed
Grate cucumber. Place on a paper towel and squeeze dry. Combine cucumber and remaining ingredients and mix well. Best if made several hours ahead and refrigerated.


----------



## Astus (May 16, 2010)

Da said:


> LEMON PASTA WITH CALAMARI (SQUID)
> 
> 1 box of thin spaghetti
> 1 quarter cup of extra virgin olive oil
> ...


Da' Man, you have my stomach growling! I must try this pasta with calamari, like you and GG breaded and deep fried is the best way to have it IMO always make sure to get it when I go to an Italian restaurant. The chicken with bacon also sounds delicious; just made some chicken last night that I would've done like you instructed if only I read it earlier! D:
Keep em coming man they sound GREAT!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've eaten Pork Souvlaki before, only it wasnt on skewers it was served with white rice and it was unreal!!

I think i'm gonna try that Beef Pasta sometime next week.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sounds like a couple recipes I need to try.

I love food.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Go for it guys!..You won't be dissapointed!...I also forgot to add on the pork kabob/Souvlaki recipe is to add chopped lettuce, tomato, and onion on the pita bread in addition to the cucumber sauce along with the pork kabob to make a delicious sandwich!...Murph, you are 100% right..this is also great on rice pilaf and/or white rice!...but a lot of people just like the pork kabob and cucumber sauce on the pita bread...but by adding lettuce, tomato and onion are you doing the traditional and correct greek style way!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CHICKEN, BEEF, OR PORK STIR FRY!

1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breasts and/or sliced pork, beef (usually sirloin works good)
1 Tbsp soy sauce 
1 Tbsp. vinegar 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/2 tsp. ground ginger 
2 tsp. vegetable oil 
1 (1 pound) bag frozen Oriental style vegetables

Sauce ingredients:

3/4 cup chicken broth or beef broth if you are doing pork/beef stir fry
2 Tbsp. soy sauce 
1 Tbsp. cornstarch

Slice chicken, beef, and/or pork into 1/4 inch wide strips. Marinate in soy sauce, vinegar, garlic and ginger for 10 minutes. Heat vegetable oil in a nonstick pan until hot. Add chicken/beef/pork and stir fry 4 to 6 minutes, until meat is no longer pink. Add vegetables (do not thaw); cover and steam for 5 to 7 minutes. Meanwhile, combine sauce ingredients. Add to pan when vegetables are crisp tender. Stir constantly until sauce thickens. Serve over steamed rice or pasta of your choice!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CHICKEN AND/OR STEAK FAJITAS:

4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves or 16 oz sirloin steak

2 teaspoons ground cumin

1 1/2 teaspoons Tabasco sauce

1 teaspoon chili powder

1/2 teaspoon salt

SPICY TOMATO SALSA:

1 large ripe tomato, diced

1 tablespoon chopped cilantro

1 tablespoon lime juice

1/2 teaspoon Tabasco sauce

1/4 teaspoon salt

CORN RELISH:

1 (11-ounce) can corn, drained

1/2 cup diced green bell pepper

1 tablespoon lemon juice

1/4 teaspoon Tabasco sauce

1/4 teaspoon salt

FAJITAS:

8 (6- to 7-inch) flour tortillas

1 tablespoon vegetable oil

3 large green onions, cut into 2-inch pieces

1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese

1/2 cup sour cream

Cut chicken breasts/steak into 1/2-inch strips. In a large bowl, toss chicken and/or beef strips with cumin, Tabasco Sauce, chili powder, and salt until well mixed. Set aside.

Combine all ingredients for Spicy Tomato Salsa in a bowl; mix well and set aside. Combine ingredients for Corn Relish in another bowl; mix well and set aside.

Wrap tortillas in foil and place in preheated 350°F oven for 10 minutes or until warm. Meanwhile, in a large skillet, heat vegetable oil over medium-high heat. Add chicken/beef and cook 4 minutes, stirring frequently. Add green onions and cook 1 minute longer or until chicken/beef is browned and tender.

To assemble, place strips of chicken in center of each tortilla and top with tomato salsa, corn relish, cheese, and sour cream; roll up tortillas...Enjoy your feast!

Another Tip: you can also add avocado to your fajitas ( a lot of people love it)...But me personally, I'm just not a gaucamole/Avacado fan.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Da said:


> CHICKEN AND/OR STEAK FAJITAS:
> 
> 4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves or 16 oz sirloin steak
> 
> ...


YES!! Thankyou.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anybody tried any of the others yet?!!...







....I just had the Florentine Talapia and Steak Portabella Pasta last week and they came out great!!...Quick, Easy, and Delicious!...







...Well, here's a desert that I made last night!..Very good and delicious!...good old fashioned Apple Crisp!

APPLE CRISP

1 cup peeled, sliced tart apple (1 medium..preferably a Granny Smith or you could use Red/Gold Delicious)
1 1/2 Tbsp. brown sugar 
1 Tbsp. flour 
1 Tbsp. oatmeal 
1/8 tsp. ground cinnamon 
Pinch of nutmeg 
1 tsp. light margarine

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a small square pan with no stick cooking spray...Place the sliced apples in the pan..In a seperate bowl, mix all ingredients together and thoroughly..Sprinkle and spread evenly over apples. Bake 30 minutes or until apples are tender and topping is golden. Serve warm. Top off with two tablespoons of vanilla flavored yogurt, or a scoop of vanilla ice cream! (If desired)...Enjoy!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

LEMON PEPPER CHICKEN

4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts 
1 lemon 
4 Tbsp. honey 
1 Tbsp. Dijon mustard 
1 tsp. fresh ground black pepper 
1 1/4 lbs. baby Yukon gold potatoes, washed and cut in half if large

Slash each chicken breast crosswise 2 or 3 times with a sharp knife. Grate zest from lemon. Cut lemon in half and squeeze out the juices. In a measuring cup, combine lemon zest, lemon juice, honey, mustard and pepper. Mix well. Place chicken in a self-sealing plastic bag. Pour marinade over chicken; seal bag. Marinate in the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes. Can be marinated overnight. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Spray a 9 by 9 inch baking dish with no stick spray. Remove chicken from marinade; place chicken in pan, surround with potatoes and add marinade to pan. Bake 30 to 40 minutes or until chicken is brown and potatoes are tender...Makes about 4 servings!..Enjoy!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BEAN and CHEESE QUESADILLA

Makes a delicious snack or a quick lunch.

4 (8 inch) flour tortillas 
1 (16 ounces) can refried beans, black beans, or pinto beans (whichever you like best) 
4 ounces grated Queso Quesadilla (can be found in the dairy case of a Hispanic supermarket) or cheddar cheese

Place tortilla on a cutting board. Spray with no stick spray. Turn tortilla. Spread half of the tortilla with 1/2 cup beans. Sprinkle with 1 ounce of cheese. Fold tortilla in half to cover beans and form a half moon shape. Repeat with remaining ingredients.

Spray a large heavy skillet with no stick spray. Place over medium heat. Place quesadillas in skillet; cook until golden, turning once. Transfer to a plate; cool for 3 minutes. Cut in wedges with a pizza cutter and/or knife. Top off with sour cream, chopped tomatoes, scallions, and salsa!!...Quick, Easy, and Delicious!..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Just tried this one yesterday!..Came out excellent and delicious!...























2 12-16 oz. Steaks (whichever you prefer..my favorites are ribeye and porterhouse)

3 cloves of garlic (cleaned and crushed)

1 tsp dried thyme

1 tsp dried rosemary

one-third cup of lemon juice

1 TBsp of Soy Sauce or Worcestershire sauce

1/2 tsp of black pepper

Mix all ingredients and place in a marinating bag or a glass bowl/dish with meat...Marinate for a few hours or overnight..Grill steaks over medium-hot gas/charcoal grill roughly about 4-6 inches from heat...turn once, halfway during cooking...how long you cook your steak depends strictly on preference!..I eat mine medium-rare so I usually do about 4 - 5 minutes on each side!...Enjoy!...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Bastards..
I'm all starved out here, going to grocery store hungry now... this is going to cost me.
Great recipes.

I've got some ribs on the gas grill right now, they have 2.5 hours to go at 250 and then they are hitting the charcoal grill.

Check these guys out and try some of their stuff.
This mac n cheese is incredible.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Winkyee!..good to see that you are still alive and kickin'!...I hope you try and enjoy some of my original recipes that I posted...I always appreciate positive feedback!...Anyhow, thanks for the mac recipe from the BBQ Pit Boys!..I will definitely have to try that one out and I will most certainly be checking out their website!..It looks like it might rock like a CROSBY, STILLS, & NASH concert!!!...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

With your steak recipe... a simple marinade I've made.

Depends on size and amounts of steak.

For marinade,
1/2 be olive oil
3/8 soy sauve
1/8 worcehstire sauce

Mix together, throw in zip lock bag, throw steak in bag too. Let marinate for 20-30 minutes, will be good. Then grill. Works great with ribeyes.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have been making hanger steaks lately with this marinade:

1C Red Wine
1/4 C Red Wine Vinegar
1 Heaping tablespoon chopped garlic
1 Tablespoon Chili Powder
1/2 Tablespoon Cumin
Splash of olive oil, and Worcestershire sauce
Salt and fresh ground pepper
I have a lot of fresh herbs in my garden at the moment so I throw in a little rosemary, basil, parsley, and sage. I clip them from the plant and give the pile a rough chop.

I put it all in a zip lock bag and let it sit for a day.

I brush with a little olive oil before grilling it to about 140-145° and rest it in foil for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well this another delicious Shrimp/Calamari and Pasta dish that came out great and delicious!...A must try!...









1 pound of shrimp/squid (peeled and cleaned)
12 ounces bowtie (farfalle) pasta 
2TBSP. extra-virgin olive oil 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 (10 ounce) bag baby spinach 
Salt and pepper, to taste 
1 pint cherry tomatoes, halved 
1/4 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
Lemon Juice

Cook bowtie pasta according to package directions. Keep pasta warm.

Place a large frying pan over moderate heat. Add olive oil to pan; tilt to coat. Add garlic and saute for 2 minutes. Add squid/shrimp, spinach, salt and pepper. Cook several minutes or until tender.

In a large bowl, Add the shrimp/calamari spinach mixture, pasta, tomatoes. Mix well. Moisten, if needed, with pasta cooking water. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and lemon juice (whatever you desire) and serve.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like I have some more to try. One thing I did do was a cream cheese and jalapeño stuffed chicken breast. Topped it with mushrooms and onions. Turned out pretty amazing. I always go back to the Da' Manster! original chicken recipe for the basic seasoning...and then just mix it up.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks Jeff!...do you have a recipe for what you did?!...I'd love to try that out with the cream cheese and Jalapenos, mushrooms, and onions!..







...sounds delicious!..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

FISH with RED PEPPER SAUCE....this also came out great and exceeded my expectations!...







...Quick, Easy and Delicious!...









1 lb. (4 small) tilapia/cod/salmon (or whatever you like) fillets 
2 Tbsp. flour 
1/4 cup egg substitute 
1/2 cup dry garlic flavored mashed potato mix 
4 tsp. canola oil 
1/2 cup roasted red peppers 
1/4 cup sour cream 
1/4 tsp.dried basil

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bread one side of fish fillets by dipping in flour, then egg substitute and then potato mix. Place a nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add 2 tsp. oil; tilt pan to coat. When oil is hot, add 2 fish fillets, breaded side down in pan. Saute until golden. Place breaded side up on a rack on a baking sheet. Repeat with remaining oil and fish fillets. Bake 10 minutes or until fish is cooked through.

Puree red pepper in blender or food processor. Mix well with sour cream and basil. Serve fish topped with pepper sauce....ENJOY!...makes about 4 servings!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CRANBERRY AND RAISIN CEREAL BARS

5 cups ready-to-eat oat and almond cereal 
1 (7 ounce) can condensed milk 
1/3 cup sweetened dried cranberries 
1/3 cup golden or dark raisins
1/4 tsp. almond extract

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Line a 9 by 9 inch square pan with parchment paper or aluminum foil. Spray with no stick spray. In a large bowl, combine cereal, milk, cranberries, raisins and almond extract...Mix Well...Press cereal mixture into prepared pan. Bake in preheated oven 20 minutes. Immediately remove from pan. Cool and cut into 12 squares....ENJOY!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CAESAR BEEF WRAPS...quick, easy and delicious!

1/4 cup cream cheese 
1 Tbsp. Caesar salad dressing 
1 tsp. Dijon mustard 
4 (8 inch) flour tortillas 
8 ounces sliced low fat deli roast beef 
4 medium romaine leaves 
1 Tbsp. shredded Parmesan cheese

In a small bowl, combine cream cheese, Caesar dressing and Dijon mustard; mix well. Spread each tortilla with 1 Tbsp. of the flavored cream cheese. Layer a quarter of the roast beef on each tortilla. Thinly slice romaine leaves. Sprinkle romaine and Parmesan evenly over each tortilla. Roll tortillas and secure with a toothpick and cut in half if desired....Makes about 4 servings.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

PESTO CHICKEN PIZZA

1 (13.2 ounce - 16 ounce)thin pizza crust 
1/4 cup Pesto sauce 
1/2 cup of tomato sauce or pizza sauce
2 cups shredded cooked chicken 
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup pepperoni slices
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese

Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Place pizza crust on a large baking sheet. Spread evenly with pesto and tomato sauce. Sprinkle chicken, mushrooms, and pepperoni evenly over crust. Top with mozzarella cheese. Bake in preheated oven 10 - 20 minutes or until cheese starts to brown!...Enjoy!..Quick, Easy, and Delicious!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

PEACH AND BERRY COBBLER...Quick, Easy, and Delicious dessert!

4 cups peeled, sliced fresh peaches 
2 cups blackberries, raspberries, strawberries, or blueberries, (whichever you prefer) washed and drained 
1/4 cup sugar 
2 Tbsp. cornstarch 
1 (7.75 ounce) bag honey-butter flavored biscuit mix 
1 Tbsp. cinnamon sugar

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Spray a 10 by 7 inch (2 quart) glass baking dish with no stick spray. In a glass or plastic bowl, combine peaches, berries, sugar and cornstarch. Mix gently. Pour into prepared pan and spread evenly. Prepare biscuit mix according to package directions. Drop dough by tablespoons on top of fruit mixture. Sprinkle biscuits with cinnamon sugar. Bake in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes or until biscuits are browned....Serve and Enjoy!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Another Talipia and/or fish recipe!...(use whatever fish you like)

1/4 cup mayonnaise 
2 tsp. lemon juice 
2 Tbsp. freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
1/8 tsp. dried tarragon 
1 lb. tilapia fillets (or any firm fleshed white fish) 
1 tsp. lemon juice

Combine mayonnaise, lemon juice, Parmesan cheese and tarragon, mix well and set aside. Rinse fish and pat dry with paper towels. Preheat broiler. Spray broiler pan with no stick spray. Arrange fish on broiler pan; sprinkle with lemon juice. Broil fish 4 inches from heat source for 4 minutes. Do not turn. Spread mayonnaise mixture evenly over top of fish. Broil 3 to 4 minutes more or until sauce is golden brown. Serve immediately...Quick, Easy, and Delicious!!..Enjoy!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Da' Manster, thank you very much for this awesome recipe!!! My girl and I absolutely loved it!!! It was the most moist chicken that I've ever ate in my life!!!! I took pix just to share with others. I followed the recipe as close I thought that I could. I may have over done a few steps, but it turned out to be amazing!!!!

Here's what it looked like before adding the tomato sauce.








This is after adding the sauce.








After 15mins I pulled it out and added some amazing mozarella cheese!!!








Right out of the oven.








I decided to pair it with some angel hair pasta, here are the 2 plates, once I spooned some extra sauce on.














This dish was amazing!!! The bacon did seem to cook a little, but I may precook it a bit next time before I add it to the chicken. I can't stop talking about how moist it was though.

Definitely looking forward to trying some of the other recipes.









Thanks Da' Manster!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^





















...you're very welcome Sacrifice!....the others are pretty good too!...Give 'em a try!...







...Thanks for posting the pics!...







...Thats picture perfect and the way it's supposed to come out!...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I forgot to let you know Da' Manster, i made the lemon shrimp pasta a few weeks ago and thought it was really tasty, the sauce was delicious! It is a meal i will definitely be cooking again in the future







. I've also cooked the chicken recipe numerous times since the first time i had it, real easy to make and delicious, a few friends have tried it and said it was realy good. Plus, my mother is very fond of it


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Murph!..Glad to hear that, man!...It really makes me especially proud and happy to hear that mom liked it!!...







....I was starting to wonder if anybody on the board tried any of the others yet!..they are equally good and delicious as well!...Yes, that lemon shrimp pasta with Asparagus is another favorite of mine!..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beef and Bean Joes

1/2 lb. extra lean ground beef 
1 (16-ounce) can vegetarian beans in tomato sauce 
1/4 cup ketchup 
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce 
1 Tbsp. vinegar 
2 tsp. dried onion flakes 
1/2 tsp. mustard 
Garlic powder, to taste 
hamburger buns

Brown ground beef in a large skillet. Drain fat. Add beans, ketchup, Worcestershire, vinegar, onion flakes and garlic powder. Mix well and simmer, covered, 15 minutes. Stir occasionally. Serve on toasted hamburger buns...enjoy!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Sacrifice's dish looks delicious!!!...







although I d'rather cheese lil' crustier.

Da manster you've ovewhelmed me with so many delicious recepies. I have so little time available....









Cheers.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Turkey Cutlet Caccitore

1 lb. turkey breast cutlets
1/2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp canola oil
1 cup chopped onions
1 8oz. pck of sliced mushrooms
1 tsp minced fresh garlic
1 1/2 cups of canned crushed tomatoes
1 TBsp red wine vinegar
1 tsp dried oregano leaves
1/2 tsp dried thyme leaves
8 oz. pasta (preferably angel hair) cooked according to package directions

Cut turkey cutlets into 1.5 inch chunks...Sprinkle with pepper..Heat canola oil in large non-stick skillet over medium heat...Add turkey and cook until lightly browned on both sides (about 5 - 6 minutes total)...Remove turkey from skillet...Add onion and mushrooms to skillet and stir fry until vegetables are tender and soft...Add Garlic and cook another 30 seconds...Stir in tomatoes, vinegar, and herbs...Return Turkey to skillet..spoon the tomato sauce over turkey and reduce to low heat...Cover skillet and simmer gently 5 - 10 minutes or until turkey is thoroughly cooked (always stirring occassionally)...Serve atop cooked pasta!...Makes about 4 servings!...Enjoy!..Another quick, easy, and delicious meal in less than 30 minutes!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BEEF, GREEN BEANS, and TOMATO stir fry!...









12 ounces lean beef sirloin 
3/4 tsp. Thai seasoning blend 
2 cloves garlic, mashed 
1 Tbsp. oil 
8 ounces frozen thin green beans (haricots vert) 
1/4 cup beef or chicken broth 
2 medium tomatoes, cut into wedges 
2 Tbsp. seasoned rice vinegar 
3 ounces wide rice noodles, cooked according to package directions

Partially freeze beef. Slice into 1/4 inch thick slices across the grain. Place in a bowl with garlic and Thai seasoning. Mix well and refrigerate 30 minutes. Place a wok or heavy skillet over high heat. Add 1 tsp. oil and tilt pan to coat. Add green beans and cook until bright green. Add broth, cover and cook 5 minutes or until beans are tender. Remove beans and any liquid from pan.

Return pan to heat. Add remaining oil. Add seasoned beef and cook 3 to 4 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add beans and tomatoes and heat through. Add vinegar, stir and serve over rice noodles.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Lemon Basil Chicken with Vegetables and cooked rice noodles

3/4 lb. skinless, boneless chicken breasts 
1 1/2 cups chicken broth 
3 Tbsp. lemon juice 
1 Tbsp. cornstarch 
1 tsp. grated lemon peel 
1 1/2 cups sliced zucchini 
1 cup slivered red pepper 
1/4 cup fresh basil leaves, torn

Cook rice noodles according to package directions...Cut chicken breast into 1 inch cubes. Combine chicken broth, lemon juice, cornstarch and lemon peel. Mix well; set aside. Spray a large nonstick skillet with no stick spray. Place over moderate heat. When skillet is hot, add zucchini and pepper. Saute until tender. Remove from pan. Spray pan with no stick spray and return to heat. Add chicken and saute until lightly browned. Return vegetables to skillet. Add chicken broth mixture. Cook, stirring constantly, until thickened. Add basil; mix well. Serve over cooked rice noodles....Enjoy!....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mcdonalds

1) Hop in moms minivan

2) Go to Mcdonalds

3) Order Mcdonalds

4) Profit??????


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Apple Dumplings!...A nice holiday treat!...Quick, easy, and delicious!

2 Tbsp. firmly packed light brown sugar 
1 ½tsp. cinnamon 
1 tsp. cornstarch 
1 tsp. vanilla extract 
1 Tbsp. water 
6 small apples, peeled and cored 
6 7-inch square egg roll wrappers
Non-stick cooking spray

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray six muffin cups with non-stick cooking spray. In a large bowl, combine sugar, cinnamon, cornstarch, vanilla and water. Roll apples in the mixture until coated. Place one apple in the center of each egg roll wrapper. Bring the corners up to the top of the apple, pressing and folding to seal the edges. Place each dumpling in a muffin cup and lightly spray the tops with non-stick cooking spray. Bake until golden, about 20 minutes. Cool on a rack 15 minutes; serve warm....Enjoy!...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I've got a simple recipe for Papaya Chicken. It's not quite as good as the real thing, but it's also less challenging and faster.

You'll need:
7-8 pieces of chicken legs and thighs. (I buy legs and thighs separate
1/2 tomato cubed
1/2 onion diced
1 bottle of Italian dressing
1 medium size ripe papaya. If they're Hawaiian papayas you'll probably need two

Brown the chicken and onions. Cover it with a bottle of Italian dressing, add the tomato, and let it simmer until the chicken is almost done. Add cubed papaya and cook for no more than 7mins. If you cook it longer the Papaya will dissolve.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...I'll be trying that, Scrappy!..Somebody else told me about papaya chicken...Members are always more than welcome to post their recipes! Thanks for sharing,bro!..







......Try some of mine, and let me know how you liked them...99.9 % are quick, easy, and delicious...Most can be prepared in 30 minutes or less!..I always appreciate feedback!....Just curious, but could you use white meat (breast and wings) instead of legs and thighs?!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Breaded Eggplant...A great side dish and compliments steak, meat, pork, chicken, and fish real well!...also makes a great lunch if you are strictly vegetarian.

1 medium/large Eggplant
1 1/2 cups homemade bread crumbs 
1 egg 
1/4 cup egg substitute 
1/2 cup flour 
No stick cooking spray

Peel eggplant. Cut into slices 3/4 inch thick. Lay on paper towels. Salt and Pepper lightly. Place paper towels on top and weight with a plate. Let stand 30 minutes.

Place bread crumbs on a plate. Season with pepper, oregano, and garlic powder (Da'Mansters recommendation), if desired. Beat egg and egg substitute together in a shallow bowl. Place flour on a plate. Place a rack on a large cookie sheet. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Dip eggplant slices in flour, shake off excess then in egg and finally in bread crumbs. Pat to coat well. Place on rack on cookie sheet. Spray eggplant slices with no stick spray. Bake in preheated oven 25 to 30 minutes or until eggplant is tender. Serve immediately.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You can use white meat but it doesn't take the flavor as well as dark meat. But ya, I'll give a few of your recipes a try.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

PORK ROAST WITH MUSHROOM-APPLE STUFFING!....







...This one takes a while but well worth it!..









1 apple, peeled, cored, and chopped
1/2 tsp. sage or rosemary
1 TBsp. of Butter
1/2 cup of finely chopped onion
2 slices of whole wheat bread cut into cubes
1 stalk of celery finely chopped
1/4 lb. of mushrooms finely chopped
ground black pepper
1/2 cup of chicken broth
2 - 3 lb. boneless center cut pork roast

1.Preheat oven to 400 degrees...Lightly oil a small roasting pan.

2.Combine apple, sage/rosemary, bread cubes in a large bowl and set aside...Melt butter in a medium pan over medium heat. Add the onion, clerey, and mushrooms and cook until tender. (about 7 - 8 minutes)...then add to the bread cube mixture...Season with black pepper and add enough chicken broth so that the stuffing holds together.

3. To "roll cut" the roast, place the meat on a cutting board. With a sharp knife, make a lengthwise cut into the meat, parallel to the cutting board about 1/2 - 1 inch up from the board. As you continue to cut, "unroll" the roast so that the meat lays flat. Spoon stuffing evenly over the meat, except for about an inch on the long edge where you started the roll cut...Reroll the meat to enclose the stuffing then place in roasting pan with the seam side down.

4. Sprinkle roast with salt and pepper (whatever you like and prefer in terms of quantity). Roast uncovered at 400 for about 20 minutes..Reduce heat to 350 and roast an additional 30 minutes.

5. Remove from oven and allow the roast to rest for 10 - 15 minutes before slicing!...Enjoy!...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

your recipes rock like a def leppard concert! To bad i dont cook!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> your recipes rock like a def leppard concert! To bad i dont cook!


^^^.....







....Anyhow, try them out!..They are not really that hard to make!...You can impress a lot of chickies also!...







...As I've said numerous times, most of them can be prepared in 30 minutes or less!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Da said:


> your recipes rock like a def leppard concert! To bad i dont cook!


^^^.....







....Anyhow, try them out!..They are not really that hard to make!...You can impress a lot of chickies also!...







...As I've said numerous times, most of them can be prepared in 30 minutes or less!
[/quote]
haha ill take the cooking off my mom one of these days and try one of these recipes of yours. How did you get the band like that?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> your recipes rock like a def leppard concert! To bad i dont cook!


^^^.....







....Anyhow, try them out!..They are not really that hard to make!...You can impress a lot of chickies also!...







...As I've said numerous times, most of them can be prepared in 30 minutes or less!
[/quote]
haha ill take the cooking off my mom one of these days and try one of these recipes of yours. How did you get the band like that?
[/quote]

It's on the "emoticons" list...Just click on the "band" emoticon gif...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beef and Cheese Ravioli

1 package (9 oz) refrigerated cheese ravioli 
1 pound ground beef 
2 cans (14.5 oz each) diced tomatoes with basil, garlic and oregano (undrained) 
2 cups or more lightly packed fresh baby spinach 
1/2 to 3/4 C. crumbled feta cheese or grated Parmesan cheese (optional) 
slied black olives (optional)

Cook ravioli according to package directions, drain. Brown ground beef in large skillet (about 5 minutes). Pour off drippings and drain. Stir in tomatoes, bring to a boil, cook 5 minutes. Reduce heat, add ravioli and spinach, cook just until spinach is wilted. Sprinkle with cheese before serving.....Quick, Easy, and Delicious!...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My wife and I are about to make a full catering tray of chicken parmigiana for her friends baby shower tomorrow.

Also making a full tray of sausage peppers and onions, and broccoli and cavateli.

Going to be a busy night...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^...That's cool, bake!...hey, when are we going to do the deck party at your house?!..







...You mentioned something about it last year!...I'm still holding you to that!..


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Da said:


> ^^^^^...That's cool, bake!...hey, when are we going to do the deck party at your house?!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you misunderstood.he said dick party.









jk bake jk

i threw together some slop the other day.
covered the glass pan with 2lbs of burger,cream of mushroom soup over that,a can of string beans over that,and some tater tots on top with some shredded sharp cheddar melted over that.
simple but easy and killer.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^...Sounds like a kick ass casserole!!!....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beef Stroganoff

Ingredients:

• 4 cups uncooked wide egg noodles 
• 1 lb top round steak (1/8 to 1/4 inch thick) 
• 8 oz mushrooms, sliced 
• 1 3/4 oz package brown gravy mix 
• 1/4 cup sour cream

Cook pasta according to package directions. Cut steaks lengthwise in half, then crosswise in 1-inch wide strips. Heat 2 tsp. oil in large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat until hot. Add half the beef; stir-fry 1 minute or until outside surface is no longer pink. (Do not overcook.) Remove from skillet. Repeat with remaining beef. Season with salt and pepper. Heat additional 2 tsp. oil in same skillet over medium-high heat until hot. Add mushrooms; cook and stir 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Add gravy mix and 1 cup cold water; blend well. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer 1 minute or until sauce is thickened, stirring frequently. Stir in beef and sour cream; heat through. Serve over noodles. Pass additional sour cream, if desired...Serve with fresh or frozen green beans!...Quick, Easy, and Delicious!....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

duck a la ronge

coming tomorrow...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^...looking forward to it, R1!...









BAKED SCALLOPS WITH ASPARAGUS

Ingredients:

• 1 lb bay scallops or sea scallops, quartered 
• 2 Tbsp dry white wine or sherry 
• 1 Tbsp lemon juice, fresh 
• 1/4 tsp salt 
• 1/8 - 1/4 tsp white pepper or black pepper 
• 1/4 cup half and half 
• 1/2 cup bread crumbs, plain 
• 2 Tbsp melted margarine

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Mix wine, lemon juice, salt and pepper in shallow baking dish. Stir in scallops. Add half and half and stir. Mix breadcrumbs with melted margarine in a small bowl. Sprinkle scallops with bread crumb mixture. Bake until scallops are done, mixture is bubbly and crumbs are browned (approximately 15 minutes or so). Serve with steamed asparagus and bread!!....Quick, Easy, and Delicious!!....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

better late than never

duck a la ronge

1 dash coriander
1 dash cummin
1 whole orange
1/2 cup chicken (or duck) stock
sprig of thyme
sprig or parsley
sprig of rosemary
2 tsp sugar
1 duck breast skin on
1/4 cup grand marnier
dash of red wine
butter

start by scoring your duck breast into diamonds along the skin side. duck skin (fat) is very healthy unlike fats of other animals. it resembles olive oil. salt pepper, rub with coriander and cummin. heat your frying pan to med-high and place duck in pan skin side down. sear duck for about 10 minutes or so until it's almost cooked through, then flip and finish on the skinless side. once duck is cooked to your preference, set it aside to rest.

heat your stock up till it boils, add rosemary and thyme and let it reduce about 60%. drain the original duck fry pan of the oil (reserve for some tasty breakfast treats...duck fat gravy + biscuit = guaranteed morning sex when you feed it to your girl.

put the duck pan on high heat until it's very hot. hit it with the grand marnier and just a splash of red wine, just to deglaze the pan...reduce until only about 2tbsp's full. once done, pour into your stock pot. zest your orange into large slices and put those slices into your stock pot...once your stock gets a bit thick, you may turn it off. juice the orange into your duck pan and reduce orange juice slightly. add OJ to your stock and stir in sugar. reduce until you've got the desired amount and thickness of stock. you may adjust with corn starch, or simply add more chicken stock in order to either thicken, or loosen your sauce. once your sauce is squared away, strain it through a seive, twice for clarity. back in the pot, OFF the heat, briskly whip in chunks of cold butter. as the cold butter melts, it'll take heat from the sauce. if your sauce is too hot, it'll seperate and you'll have butter pooling on the top, that's why you take it off the heat. when your sauce thickens up a bit, give it the finger test...more butter? it's a pretty simple process.

after your sauce is done, slice your duck breast into think slices on the bias and arrange neatly over a bed of wild rice. you could also do rosemary pan seared fingerling potato's if you're a true playa. steamed veggie medley to accompany. i find the biggest wow for chicks is when you buy baby veg and steam those off...once time i had baby carrots with the leaves still attached, put those over steamed broc and cauliflower...it was a wow factor for sure.

enjoy!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^...Thanks, R1!...I will definitely try that out when I have the extra time!..









BEEF BURGUNDY!....Easy and Delicious!!...









Ingredients:
1 lb beef sirloin or round steak, cut into bite-size cubes 
1 Tbsp vegetable oil 
1/2 lb fresh mushrooms, sliced 
1 medium onion, thinly sliced 
2 cups or 10.75 oz can beef broth 
2 Tbsp tomato paste 
1/2 cup Burgundy wine 
1 (8 oz) package Wide Egg Noodles, uncooked

Brown round steak in oil over medium-high heat. Add mushroom and onion and saute 3-5 minutes. Add broth, tomato paste and wine; simmer, covered, 1 hour or until meat is tender. Cook noodles according to package directions, drain. Serve over noodles...Enjoy!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CRAB CAKES!...A Maryland speciality!!...









Ingredients:
1 egg, beaten 
1/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 tsp dry mustard 
1/4 tsp pepper 
1 tsp seafood seasoning 
3/4 cup bread-crumbs 
16 oz jumbo lump crabmeat 
butter or margarine

Blend together egg, mayonnaise and seasonings. Remove any bits of shell from crab. Add bread-crumbs, crabmeat. Toss gently. Form mixture into six cakes. Melt butter or margarine in large skillet over medium-high heat. Cook crab cakes on each side until browned and heated through...For best results, serve each crabcake as a sandwich on a kaiser roll with lettuce, tomato, onion, and tartar sauce!..Squirt some lemon on the crabcake also for additional flavor!...Quick, Easy, and Delicious!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks women for all the recipes. I will pass them on to my women. Women belong in the kitchen, men dont use recipes. Real men are out back beating their kids or looking at Home Depot flyers at chainsaws that are for sale. Nice recipes, women.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Thanks women for all the recipes. I will pass them on to my women. Women belong in the kitchen, men dont use recipes. Real men are out back beating their kids or looking at Home Depot flyers at chainsaws that are for sale. Nice recipes, women.


If I wanted any lip out of you, I'd pull down my zipper!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

real men dont shop at home depot for chainsaws. get back in the kitchen and make me a sammich.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Good ole fashioned CHILI!...







...Quick, Easy, and Delicious!...









Ingredients:

1 pound 93% lean ground beef 
1 medium jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced 
2 cups chopped onion 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 14.5 oz cans stewed tomatoes, Mexican style preferrably
1 15.5 oz can red kidney beans, rinsed and well-drained 
1-2 Tbsp chili powder 
1 Tbsp cumin 
1 tsp pepper 
1 tsp salt

In a large saucepan, brown lean ground beef with jalapeno, onion, and garlic over medium-high heat. Drain fat from pan. Add remaining ingredients and bring to a simmer. Stirring occasionally, simmer in a covered container for 20 minutes. Serve with optional toppings of chopped scallions, cilantro, grated cheddar cheese or sour cream...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CHICKEN BREASTS MEXI-STYLE!...









Ingredients:
1-2 pounds boneless chicken breasts 
1/2 tsp pepper 
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dried oregano 
1 Tbsp canola oil 
1 medium onion, peeled and cut in chunks 
1 cup green bell pepper, seeded and thinly sliced 
1 tsp minced garlic 
1 1/2 cups Chipotle-style chunky salsa 
1/2 cup water 
1 cup fresh whole kernel corn (fresh, frozen or no-salt added canned)

Sprinkle chicken breasts with salt, pepper and oregano. Saute chicken in hot oil in large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat, until golden brown on both sides. Remove from pan. Add onion chunks, pepper slices and garlic to same skillet and saute until vegetables are soft. Stir in salsa and water. Return chicken to skillet, reduce heat to low, cover and simmer about 25-30 minutes...Add corn, stirring well. Cook about 5 more minutes or until heated throughout. Serve with rice and a mixed green salad...Enjoy!...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I made some AWESOME pork chops last night.

I marinaded them in Schlenkerla Rauchbier for 24 hours. (it is a German smoked beer)

I added chopped onions, fresh rosemary, thyme, and garlic to the marinade for the last hour.

I browned the chops in a pan with butter then added the marinade to the pan and simmered on low for about 30 minutes.

Next I took the chops out and strained the liquids then returned it to the pan with some sliced mushrooms. I added a little salt and pepper and sauteed the mushrooms til they were tender.

I poured the mushrooms over the chops and VIOLA!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^.....







....Sounds good, looks delicious!...thanks for posting that, Bake!...I'll definitely have to try that one out as well!..







....IMO, fresh seasonings are much better than powdered and/or dried!..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Da said:


> ^^^^.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!!

I grow an herb garden in my back yard. In the summer and into the fall months I pluck them strait from the garden.

The hardest part of the recipe I just posted is finding the Schlenkerla beer. It can be hard to find sometimes.

I am going to try doing the chops on my grill the next time I make it, and switching the white mushrooms for some Porcini mushrooms. Might add some sweet vidalia onions as well.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, I was going to ask you if most liquor stores carried that German smoked beer because I never heard of it until just now!...







...will any subsitutes work?!...P.S...that's awesome that you have your very own garden with veggies and herbs!..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Da said:


> yeah, I was going to ask you if most liquor stores carried that German smoked beer because I never heard of it until just now!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to find a GOOD beer store, it is not very common.

So far I have found 3 stores that carry it, and all 3 are sold out now thanks to me...

There are some micro brewery's that make smoked beer, but Schlenkerla is the best. Weyerbacher makes a smoked stout called "15" that is really good, but I think it is all gone now, it was a limited run. Fort Collins Brewery makes a smoked lager called "Z" that is pretty good too.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CHICKEN WITH CHEESE TORTELLINI

Ingredients:
1 lb boneless, skinless, chicken breast 
1 8.9 oz package 3-cheese tortellini (or flavor of your choice) 
1 14.5 oz can diced tomatoes with basil, garlic and oregano 
1 Tbsp minced garlic 
1 6 oz bag fresh baby spinach or 1 lb package frozen cut spinach

Fill pot with hot water, bring to a boil. Trim chicken breasts into 1 inch x 2 inch strips. Add tortellini to boiling water, cook according to package directions. Pour tomatoes into a large skillet. Add chicken strips and garlic, cook, covered, over medium-high until fully cooked, about 8 minutes. Add spinach, cover for 3 minutes. Stir & cover skillet until spinach is wilted. Mix with cooked tortellini and serve...sprinkle with parmasean cheese if desired!...Quick, Easy, and Delicious!...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

That recipe looks like it would rock like a KISS concert!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

DIJON AND HERB LAMB CHOPS

1-lb loin or shoulder lamb chops, 1 to 1-1/4 inch thick 
1 Tbsp herbes de Provence 
1 Tbsp Dijon mustard 
2 tsp olive oil 
1 Tbsp freshly squeezed lemon juice 
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp pepper

Preheat grill or broiler. Blend herbs, Dijon, oil, lemon juice, salt and pepper together in a small bowl. Evenly coat surface of each chop with 2 tsp of mixture. Grill or broil chops 4-inches from heat source for 6-8 minutes. Turn and cook other side 6-8 minutes!..Serve with Baked Potato and Salad!..Quick, Easy, and Delicious!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Chicken with Bowtie Pasta

Ingredients:

2 cups (5-oz) uncooked bow tie pasta (farfalle) 
2 tsp canola oil 
1 lb boneless skinless chicken breast, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
1 medium green bell pepper, seeded and cut into 1-inch pieces 
1/2 cup coarsely chopped onion 
1 tsp minced fresh garlic 
1 (14.5-oz) can no-salt added stewed tomatoes with onions, peppers and celery 
1 tsp dried oregano leaves 
1 tsp each salt and pepper 
4 Tbsp shredded Parmesan cheese

Cook pasta according to package directions, omitting oil and salt. Meanwhile, over medium-high heat, in a nonstick large heavy skillet, heat oil. Add chicken, bell pepper and onion. Stir-fry until chicken is cooked through and vegetables are tender. Add garlic and cook only until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add tomatoes, oregano, salt and pepper, breaking up tomatoes into bite-sized pieces. Reduce heat and bring to a simmer. Gently simmer to slightly reduce liquid. When pasta is done, drain pasta. Add pasta to chicken and stir to coat pasta with liquid. Portion into 4 bowls and sprinkle each with Parmesan cheese!..Quick, Easy, and Delicious!!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Lemon & Parsley Chicken with Green Beans & Potatoes!

Ingredients:

2 Tbsp canola or olive oil 
1 lb boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cut into strips 
1 lb green beans, fresh or frozen 
2 cloves garlic, crushed 
1 lb Russet potatoes, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
1/4 cup fresh flat leaf parsley, chopped 
juice and zest of half a lemon 
1 tsp ground black pepper 
1 tsp salt

Heat 1 Tbsp of the oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Sauté chicken until lightly browned and cooked through; remove from skillet and keep warm. Add green beans to skillet and sauté until they just begin to brown, about 5 minutes; remove from skillet and keep warm. Add remaining 1 Tbsp of oil and sauté garlic and potatoes until browned and tender, about 8 minutes. Return chicken and green beans to skillet with the potatoes. Sprinkle with lemon juice, lemon zest, parsley, salt and pepper. Toss to combine..Serve and enjoy!..Quick, Easy, and Delicious!...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Not Chicken but damn good









Stuffed Bell Peppers






















I had some left over smoked pulled pork from the weekend and decided to do some stuffed bell peppers. I used about 2 cups of pulled pork, mexican rice, cheese and red onions. Put them on the grill for about an hour and 10 minutes at 250 degrees. great combo for leftovers! the last pic is the leftovers I took into work before warming them up.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^...A great chef/cook always uses his/her imagination!...Looks good!...BTW, I said a long time ago that this thread doesn't have to be solely chicken..I always encourage other members to post their recipes and/or dishes!..It could be anything...chicken, pork, beef, veggie, deserts, etc!...Hell, even a homemade how to brew your own beer recipe will do!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Asian Beef & Broccoli with Noodles

Ingredients:
1 1/4 lbs. boneless beef top round or top sirloin steak 
2 packages (3 oz each) Oriental-flavored instant ramen noodles, broken up 
1 tsp cornstarch dissolved in 1/2 cup water 
1/2 lb Broccoli florets 
2 medium carrots, thinly sliced 
2 TBsp oil

Cut steak into approx. 3" by 1/8" thick strips. Add ramen seasoning from noodle package to cornstarch mixture in large bowl. Toss in beef. Heat 1 Tbsp. oil in large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Stir-fry vegetables 1 minute. Add noodles and 1 1/2 cups water; bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer 3-5 minutes until most liquid is absorbed, stirring occasionally. Remove, keep warm. Heat another 1 Tbsp. oil in same skillet over medium-high heat. Drain beef (discard marinade). Stir-fry 1/2 of beef at a time, 1-2 minutes or until no longer pink (do not overcook). Serve over noodles....Quick, Easy, and Delicious!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Curried Grilled Chicken Breasts

Ingredients:
1 lb boneless skinless chicken breasts 
1 lemon 
1 large garlic clove, peeled 
2-inch piece fresh ginger root, peeled and cut in 4 chunks 
1/4 cup cilantro leaves, washed and dried 
2 tsp curry powder 
1/2 cup plain yogurt

Pat chicken dry with clean paper towels. Grate or zest lemon rind to measure 1 teaspoon rind. Squeeze lemon to measure 1 tablespoon juice. Combine lemon zest, juice, garlic, ginger root, cilantro and curry in a food processor or blender. Process until ingredients are minced and well mixed. Add yogurt and process until well combined. Coat chicken with marinade in a shallow dish. Cover, chill and marinate for about 1 hour. Grill, uncovered, over medium coals about 7 minutes per side or until the internal temperature reaches 165 °F. The chicken may also be broiled, 4" from the heat, about 6 minutes per side. Serve on a clean platter with wild rice, and side salad...If you have extra time, marinate the chicken for 3-8 hours.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

SLOW COOKED RIBS!...In honor of K!...









Preheat oven to 225 degrees and place the ribs meat side down in the pan...Sprinkle both sides of meat with a little salt and pepper...Remember to put the ribs *MEAT* side down in the pan..Cover with foil wrap and put the ribs in the oven...After 3 - 3.5 hours, carefully remove the ribs from the oven, remove the foil, and drain the juices!..Turn the ribs over very carefully!..They should be be very tender at this point and they should melt right from the bone...Anyhow, pour your favorite BBQ sauce on the meat side (which should be facing up since you turned it over) and place back in the oven uncovered and cook an additional 20 - 30 minutes!...there you have it!...









Quick tips: You can also marinate the meat one to two hours before cooking using your favorite marinating sauce/mixture!...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Da said:


> SLOW COOKED RIBS!...In honor of K!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good Da'man however you should try adding a bit of liquid smoke to the pan before foiling...works great for lazy mans oven BBQ














I'll do a detailed smoked pork shoulder/butt recipe this weekend







Doing 3 ten ponders 2 in the electric smoker and one in the offset wood burner.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this thread


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Chad!...somebody else told me about liquid smoke as well!..I think I'll give that a try next time!...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Da said:


> Thanks Chad!...somebody else told me about liquid smoke as well!..I think I'll give that a try next time!...


When I'm short on time it works great







BTW essentially your same recipe works well for brisket you just need to pull it out of the oven at 190IT and give it an hour to rest before slicing against the grain


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Da said:


> SLOW COOKED RIBS!...In honor of K!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made these yummy ribs last night. I have never made ribs and Da'Manster was awesome enough to help me out







I placed them on a foiled sheet meat side down and then continued the foil over top to create a nice sealed tent. When they were ready to gently flip (because believe me they were super tender) I just took my entire foiled package and flip it over, lol. No mess and my ribs stayed all together







These were a hit at my house and I highly reccommend them


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^....







.............







............







.............









Anytime, Sweetie!....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Fried Apples with Cinnamon and Sugar

It's very easy....Get a large frying pan and melt about two tablespoons of butter over medium heat...Get two red delicious or Granny Smith (tart) apples (whichever you prefer)...cut and slice them into small bite size chunks...Clean them good and remove all seeds...when you see the butter start to bubble and/or boil, add the apples very slowly and cautiously into the pan...then add one tablespoon of sugar and one tablespoon of cinnamon on top of them....Cover with lid....After one minute or so, lift the lid and stir them thoroughly...put the lid back on and let cook another mintue...once again, keep stiring to make sure apples are cooked evenly...Keep doing this until apples are well done...You can tell they are done when they start to get burnt or turn dark brown/black!....Let cool for several minutes!....Enjoy!...Quick, Easy, and Delicious!....Serve over Vanilla Ice Cream and/or Frozen Yogurt!...







....Your loved ones will be impressed!...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Da' Manster! you never disappoint







I did these up last night and served them over frozen vanilla yogurt. We used McIntosh apples and they were a bit tart. The sweetness of the brown sugar and cinnamon, the tartness of the apples all over yummy frozen yogurt was to die for! and it took all of 20minutes to make from start to finish.

YUMMY


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

you're very welcome K!...







...Glad everything turned out great!...







..Please feel free to try the other recipies!....







....Most can be done in 30 minutes or less!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hey David!..Sit back and take notes from Da' Man!...







...bumped this thread so you can see how well I eat!...and not only that but most of these recipes are quick, easy, and delicious!..Most can be prepared in 30 minutes or less...I given advice to many Furians and even PM'ed KSLS gave a good rib recipe which turned out great!...


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

Da said:


> Well, this is my own creation and I would be remiss if I didn't share it with the forum...it took some imagination but I was very satisfied with the results!...My dad was always a good cook and I picked up some helpful pointers from him over the years...Hope each and every one of you tries this and let me know what you think!...Enjoy and Bon Appetit!!!
> 
> 1)Preheat the oven to 350 degrees Farenheit.
> 
> ...


You are my new personal culinary arts hero. I just tried this and it is fantastic, can't wait to make it again. I don't know about you, but I was pretty hooked when I read the whole bacon thing. The lemon is divine too. Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...this made my day!...







...I love it when other people enjoy my recipes!...I've always been a good cook and like I told others, most of these recipes are easy, delicious, and most can be prepared in 30 minutes or less!..I'm glad you liked it Yeges!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my computers acting up and it wont copy/paste correct. 
im still bumping this thread though. great thread. delicious. 
ill post my famous taco dish from home instead of work.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Like you have Internet to do that


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

central said:


> my computers acting up and it wont copy/paste correct.
> im still bumping this thread though. great thread. delicious.
> ill post my famous taco dish from home instead of work.


Mike, please feel free to post that!...







...I remember reading somewhere that you made bomb ass tacos or some kind dish like that!...







....Have you ever tried authentic fish tacos?...I tried some at the Green Turtle and they were fantastic!...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Manny does know what good food is I'll say that much. Dude eats like a king

/loves fish tacos


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i love fish tacos. i actually got some at this local place not long ago. they were amazing. problem is fish isnt filling unless its salmon so i was left wanting more. very good stuff though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

this is a great thread, we need more active ones like this in the lounge, good job


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

n4p said:


> this is a great thread, we need more active ones like this in the lounge, good job


thanks bro!..give these recipes a shot!...easy, quick, and delicious!...most can be done in 30 minutes or less!...







...and you'll impress your significant other!..







...If I come across anymore, I'll post them.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my chicken fingers recepie

get some chicken 
coat tht sh*t in batter
fry it the f*ck up
enjoy










for more cooking tips and tricks visit my website at 
www.centralcooking.org


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Edit: Can't get this link to embed!...I have it on "HTML ON - Auto linebreak Mode"


----------

